
Ask HN: Best conferences in Europe 2017? - turneliusz
Best conferences in Europe in 2017?<p>Looking for interesting software engineering conferences in 2017 to hunt for tickets already, both with general theme and focused on specific technology stacks. Do you have some favorites?
======
Maro
All in Budapest:

CRAFT ---- Software ---- April 25-28 ---- [https://craft-
conf.com/](https://craft-conf.com/)

CRUNCH ---- Data ---- October 5-7 ----
[http://crunchconf.com/](http://crunchconf.com/)

AMUSE ---- UX ---- October 18-20 ----
[http://amuseconf.com/](http://amuseconf.com/)

STRETCH ---- Leadership ---- probably December ----
[http://www.stretchcon.com/](http://www.stretchcon.com/)

------
meetingcpp
For C++ these exist:

ACCU -
[https://conference.accu.org/site/index.html](https://conference.accu.org/site/index.html)

Meeting C++ - [https://meetingcpp.com](https://meetingcpp.com) (9-11. Nov) not
yet announced

ADC - [https://adcpp.de/2017/](https://adcpp.de/2017/)

code::dive (not yet announced)
[https://codedive.pl/pl/index/](https://codedive.pl/pl/index/)

NDC Oslo - [https://ndcoslo.com/](https://ndcoslo.com/)

Audio Developer Conference:(not yet announced)
[https://www.juce.com/adc-2016](https://www.juce.com/adc-2016)

emBO++ (embedded C++)- [https://www.embo.io/](https://www.embo.io/)

------
skrebbel
I warmly recommend Joy of Coding this June in Rotterdam, the Netherlands.

It's volunteer organised (so affordable) and it _only_ attracts programmers
who are passionate about their jobs. No recruiters, no businesspeople (who
don't also code), etc. No company booths. It's very un-enterprisey and has a
great atmosphere because of that.

[http://joyofcoding.org/](http://joyofcoding.org/)

No specific software stack, albeit rather web focused in practice. Central
theme is (surprise) the Joy of Coding, so there's space for new cool tech, for
meta-level stuff about how to enjoy your work/hobby better, and for in-depth
workshops.

------
sirodoht
DEVit Conference - 360° Web dev conf (Frontend, Backend, DevOps or Mobile)

May 20-21 in Thessaloniki, Greece.

[http://devitconf.org/](http://devitconf.org/)

~~~
atmosx
Most likely I will join this year, but the devops tracks were considerably
weak the past yeats... This is primarily a webdev conference.

------
bemused
SHA2017, 4th to 8th of August, near Amsterdam/Netherlands
[https://sha2017.org/](https://sha2017.org/)

------
koliber
DjangoCon Europe is coming up beginning of April in Florence, Italy:
[https://2017.djangocon.eu/](https://2017.djangocon.eu/)

------
bobik314
I'd recommend Polyconf [http://polyconf.com/](http://polyconf.com/) 2017 will
be probably in Paris

~~~
Qerub
I second the recommendation after taking part in 2014 and 2015. The official
Facebook event for 2017
([https://www.facebook.com/events/410030329337470/](https://www.facebook.com/events/410030329337470/))
has its location set to Paris, so I assume it's settled now. (Hi @zaiste!)

~~~
zaiste
Thanks for the kind words, Christoffer!

------
kiliancs
ElixirConf.EU 2017, Barcelona, May 3-5
[http://www.elixirconf.eu/](http://www.elixirconf.eu/)

------
azhenley
ESEC/FSE is one of the top software engineering research conferences. It will
be hosted in Germany in September this year.

[http://esec-fse17.uni-paderborn.de/](http://esec-fse17.uni-paderborn.de/)

------
RicCo386
Python Community Conference in Slovakia PyCon SK (10-12. March 2017):
[https://www.pycon.sk/2017/](https://www.pycon.sk/2017/)

Three days conference with a mix of (Czech) Slovak and English talks and
workshops. Part of the speakers line up is published (rest will follow soon).

There is a really good connection for all of the Europe to Vienna (which is
really close), or cheap Ryan-air flight directly to Bratislava.

Also EuroPython will be in early summer (9-16. July 2017) in Rimini, Italy:
[http://ep2017.europython.eu/](http://ep2017.europython.eu/)

------
dotdi
Somebody gave me a ticket for ScalaDays 2016 Berlin, and it was awesome. Would
go again this year (Copenhagen, May 30th - June 2nd, 2017) if it weren't that
expensive.

Edit: added date

------
bontoJR
Mobile (iOS and Android) focused, App Builders Switzerland:

[https://appbuilders.ch](https://appbuilders.ch)

Swift focused, with different concept from regular conference:

[http://theswiftalps.com](http://theswiftalps.com)
[http://swiftaveiro.xyz](http://swiftaveiro.xyz)

------
Hates_
GOTO always seem to have great talks:
[https://blog.gotocon.com/conferences/](https://blog.gotocon.com/conferences/)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/GotoConferences](https://www.youtube.com/user/GotoConferences)

------
MandieD
For Microsoft-related DevOps, admin and security (Windows, Azure and other
technologies touching the Microsoft stack), PowerShell Conference Europe, in
Hannover, DE, May 3-5: [http://psconf.eu](http://psconf.eu)

What makes it great? It's bilingual (most sessions in English, but a full
track in German), a low attendee to speaker ratio (last year was around 200
attendees and 45 speakers), speakers who are eager to talk to the attendees
outside of sessions and open ears from Microsoft, including the ShellFather
himself, Jeffrey Snover, and Bruce Payette, willing to discuss various
implementation decisions he's made. Some other notable speakers: Matt Graeber,
Will Schoeder.

Disclosure: I'm on the organizing committee

------
lamby
FOSDEM. CCC.

------
asplake
Øredev, Malmö, November. [http://www.oredev.org](http://www.oredev.org)

Very broad - spoke at last year's on leadership and organisation, attended
sessions on Elm, Frege, privacy, DDD (and API design), big data,
microservices, ...

------
haspok
Curry On 2017 - Sun 18 - Fri 23 June 2017 Barcelona, Spain co-located with
PLDI'17 and ECOOP'17

[http://conf.researchr.org/home/curryon-2017](http://conf.researchr.org/home/curryon-2017)

------
crousto
dotConferences has a great series throughout the year in Paris, France —
[https://www.dotconferences.com/](https://www.dotconferences.com/)

\- dotSwift (Jan 27, 2017)

\- dotSecurity (Apr 21, 2017)

\- dotScale (Apr 24, 2017)

\- dotAI (Apr 25, 2017)

\- dotGo (Nov 6, 2017)

\- dotCSS (Nov 30, 2017)

\- dotJS (Dec 1, 2017)

(EDIT: formatting)

~~~
fallenhitokiri
I can second dotConferences - IMHO an awesome return for the low price!

------
jonafato
There are a number of Python conferences that take place every year listed at
[http://www.pycon.org/](http://www.pycon.org/) (several of these are in
Europe).

------
BjoernKW
I always recommend those that try to broaden your perspective by going beyond
software engineering and including subjects such as design and art:

[https://reasons.to/](https://reasons.to/) (Currently showing information for
the event in London tomorrow. The main event is in Brighton in September
though)

[https://beyondtellerrand.com/](https://beyondtellerrand.com/)

[https://fronteers.nl/congres](https://fronteers.nl/congres)

------
s_dev
Heres a curated Dublin Tech Calendar:
[https://www.startupdigest.com/digests/dublin](https://www.startupdigest.com/digests/dublin)

------
dafad
It may be a bit specialised, but VLDB is in Munich this August.

------
dankohn1
If you are interested in Kubernetes, DevOps, containerization and
microservices, please check out CloudNativeCon/KubeCon in Berlin on March 29 &
30.

[http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/cloudnativecon-
and-...](http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/cloudnativecon-and-kubecon-
europe)

Disclosure: My organization, CNCF, is running the conference.

------
glasnoster
Full Stack Fest in Barcelona is great.
[http://www.fullstackfest.com](http://www.fullstackfest.com)

------
Gmo
[http://www.ncrafts.io/](http://www.ncrafts.io/), 2 days in May in Paris.

No focus on specific languages, just on making good software. And it's all in
English.

You can find videos of the talks of last year here :
[http://videos.ncrafts.io/](http://videos.ncrafts.io/)

------
ppapapetrou_
Voxxed Athens 2017
[http://voxxeddays.com/athens](http://voxxeddays.com/athens) is the most
anticipated voxxed event in 2017 featuring amazing speakers including Douglas
Crockford :)

A great mixture of Devops, Web, Architecture and Methodology talks in sunny
Athens :)

------
Bilters
[https://www.smashingmagazine.com/web-tech-front-end-ux-
confe...](https://www.smashingmagazine.com/web-tech-front-end-ux-conferences/)

It's not only Europe but you're able to make a quick selection here. Mainly
about Front-end and UX. Have a look.

------
pentium10
I T.A.K.E. Unconference - MAY 11-12 BUCHAREST, RO
[http://itakeunconf.com/](http://itakeunconf.com/)

Crunch 2017 October, Budapest, Hungary
[http://crunchconf.com/](http://crunchconf.com/)

------
peelle
Not yet been to a European conference, but my first conference will be The
Perl Conference in Amsterdam
[http://act.perlconference.org/tpc-2017-amsterdam/](http://act.perlconference.org/tpc-2017-amsterdam/)

------
perlgeek
The Perl Conference (formerly YAPC) August 9-11 in Amsterdam:
[http://act.perlconference.org/tpc-2017-amsterdam/](http://act.perlconference.org/tpc-2017-amsterdam/)

I've been to a few of them, and enjoyed each.

------
pentium10
Voxxed Locations 2017 [https://voxxeddays.com/](https://voxxeddays.com/)

\-------------

Zurich 23rd February, 2017

CERN 25rd February, 2017

Bristol 2nd March, 2017

Bucharest 10th March, 2017 (* I am speaking about BigQuery here)

Vienna 16th & 17th March, 2017

Dakar April, 2017

Ticino 6th May, 2017

Athens 18th – 20th May, 2017

Singapore 2nd June, 2017

Luxembourg 22nd June, 2017

Belgrade 19th – 20th October, 2017

Thessaloniki October, 2017

Algiers TBC

Dubai TBC

------
askibinski
Drupalcon in Vienna (25-29 sept):
[https://events.drupal.org/vienna2017](https://events.drupal.org/vienna2017)
(PHP/Symfony but also more and more decoupled with frontend JS frameworks)

------
navlelo
For Java/JVM/DevOps and more Javazone in Oslo is great
[https://2017.javazone.no/](https://2017.javazone.no/)

------
wyldfire
2017 European LLVM Developers Meeting

[1] [http://llvm.org/devmtg/2017-03/](http://llvm.org/devmtg/2017-03/)

------
gyvastis
React Amsterdam Conference
[https://react.amsterdam/](https://react.amsterdam/)

------
robert_foss
Fosdem

34C3

------
aburan28
33c3 was awesome just be sure to acquire tickets ahead of time for 34c3 in
Hamburg this year

~~~
Foxboron
34C3 might not happen in Hamburg this year. CCH is closed due to renovations
:/

------
SanderMak
Devoxx Belgium is a great conf, really good value for the price as well.

------
teddyh
IETF 99

